# Roval Rapide SL Wheels?



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

What is everyone's opinion on these wheels? I had a set on my 07 S-Works Roubaix SL and after a few hundred miles braking got very grabby/unpredictable. Cleaning the rims helped get rid of some of the pad residue and helped a bit, but the grabby braking came back quickly. I swapped out the wheels, but ultimately sold the bike.

Now, looks like I am back with the big S and just picked up an 08 S-Works Tarmac SL2. It is equipped with the same wheels (not sure last year's had DT hubs). Anyway, on my first few rides the wheels when I was demo'ing a 56cm frame the wheels felt good, reasonable braking for a carbon rim etc. However, I am a bit gun shy of holding on to them and running into the same problem again. Probably will end up with a 58cm bike so likely I will have a brand new set to think about here shortly.

Additionally, Bicycling Mags review also noted a not so great feeling from these wheels and they replaced them. So, how about you folks out there riding them, what do you think?

Possible replacements I am considering are: (1) Zipp 303 clinchers; (2) Reynolds MV32c; (3) Mavic R-Sys; (4) Mavic C.Carbone SL Premium; and (5) new Dura Ace carbon clincher (24mm)

Not sure I can stand the looks of the R-Sys although they are super light (I've ridden a set and they seemed to ride harshly compared to the Rovals and a set of Zipp 303 I used to own). I like the C.Carbones but man, talk about adding a lot of weight to the bike over the stock wheelset (1450 grams for the Rovals vs 1755 for the Cosmic Carbones!).

Maybe I am just opening the door for a wheel debate. If so, thats cool! Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I think you answered the question yourself about the Roval. I agree on the R-Sys. With red in there it would have been a hit. I bought new '08 "ES" wheels for $650 eBay.

I think Specialized is making a huge mistake with all of these wheels on the Road and Mountain bikes. Zipp seems to have a great rep.

I guess the more you can ride and compare the better.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Exactly*



Stratmosphere said:


> I think you answered the question yourself about the Roval. I agree on the R-Sys. With red in there it would have been a hit. I bought new '08 "ES" wheels for $650 eBay....


Agreed. No way the R-Sys would work on the black/red Tarmac SL2, but I picked up the harder to find raw carbon/white model so while a bit of a stretch, they might work. I think I am more concerned about the harsher ride than the looks (don't want something to look terrible, but thats not my primary concern--speed and ride quality are key).

I rode the ES wheels on an 06 S-Works Roubaix--nice wheel and not as noticeably harsh/stiff as the R-Sys. Then again, I am getting older......

By they way--you connected to the stratmosphere guys that work on Audis?


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, it's us. Raw carbon/white. That sounds nice. I have an '07 Roubaix Works frame I'm building up myself. The new Tarmac is magical looking.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Small world*



Stratmosphere said:


> Yes, it's us. Raw carbon/white. That sounds nice. I have an '07 Roubaix Works frame I'm building up myself. The new Tarmac is magical looking.


Sweet, you know Bob? (Maybe you are Bob)--he tried to sell me his S4 Avant awhile back. Still wish I could have made it happen--couldn't move my Allroad to make way for it.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes of course, Bob is the co-owner here. No worries on the Avant. That one is gone. He is driving a CRV until his new A4 comes in. Allroad is a great car to hang on to.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Wow*



Stratmosphere said:


> Yes of course, Bob is the co-owner here. No worries on the Avant. That one is gone. He is driving a CRV until his new A4 comes in. Allroad is a great car to hang on to.


Small world, tell Bob hello! No complaints keeping my car, you are correct!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

It might be worth considering a stiff wheel like the R-Sys and, temper it with a nice riding 25mm (instead of 23) tire like the Mich ProRace 2. This is basically what I did and, the end result is worth writing home about. It rides great and handles superbly. I am using Topolino AC3s though, instead of the R-Sys. The new Mavic wheel was not out yet when I purchased my Topo's. But, I suspect they are similar. 

That Tarmac SL makes me jealous just thinking about it.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Another option...*



rnhood said:


> It might be worth considering a stiff wheel like the R-Sys and, temper it with a nice riding 25mm (instead of 23) tire like the Mich ProRace 2. This is basically what I did and, the end result is worth writing home about. It rides great and handles superbly. I am using Topolino AC3s though, instead of the R-Sys. The new Mavic wheel was not out yet when I purchased my Topo's. But, I suspect they are similar.
> 
> That Tarmac SL makes me jealous just thinking about it.


Good point, I'm also giving some thought to just doing a custom build--we have a very good local wheelbuilder in town so I've been toying with the idea of something like DT 190 ceramic hubs, Sapim CX ray spokes and some Reynodls MV32C rims--I'd actually end up dropping weight over the Rovals with that setup. Serious $ though.......


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Another very nice option.......*

Maybe consider the Rolf Elan` Aeros. 1300 gram clinchers, Stiff but not too STIFF, cheaper than all other options considered by the OP and proven.

Check em' out. :thumbsup:


----------



## huge_vanilla (Oct 11, 2007)

*Rapid SL uses a Reynolds Rim*

FYI
from cyclingnews:

The Roval Rapide SL Carbon wheelset features a Reynolds-made 33mm-deep carbon fiber clincher rim paired with DT Aerolite spokes to the new SL hubset, and the 1450g wheelset includes SwissStop-made carbon-specific pads and titanium skewers. The new Fusée SL wheelset uses nearly identical construction and boasts the same 1450g claimed weight, but uses a 24mm-deep aluminum clincher rim instead of carbon. Sitting at the extreme lightweight end of the spectrum lies the new Alpiniste SL Carbon, with new SL hubs laced with DT Aerolite spokes to low-profile 24mm-deep carbon tubular rims for an impressive 1060g figure.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Interesting*



huge_vanilla said:


> FYI
> from cyclingnews:
> 
> The Roval Rapide SL Carbon wheelset features a Reynolds-made 33mm-deep carbon fiber clincher rim paired with DT Aerolite spokes to the new SL hubset, and the 1450g wheelset includes SwissStop-made carbon-specific pads and titanium skewers. The new Fusée SL wheelset uses nearly identical construction and boasts the same 1450g claimed weight, but uses a 24mm-deep aluminum clincher rim instead of carbon. Sitting at the extreme lightweight end of the spectrum lies the new Alpiniste SL Carbon, with new SL hubs laced with DT Aerolite spokes to low-profile 24mm-deep carbon tubular rims for an impressive 1060g figure.


Yeah, I read that as well. I think I actually "would have" held onto them, but a friend at the local shop got ahold of some new rims from Edge Composites and they are very very nice. So, I am having a set of wheels built--plan is DT Swiss 190 ceramic bearing hubs, Edge Composites 38mm carbon clincher rim and DT Swiss Aerolite spokes. Looks like I will be in the low 1300 gram weight range so I should pick up ceramic bearings and drop some weight in the process--pricey though, thats the downside.

Anyway, that means my Rapide SL II wheelset is available--if you know anyone interested, please let me know (I'd like to get 50% retail for them). I bought a different bike than I test rode so the wheels I have for sale are 100% brand new-mileage probably around 1-2 miles from spins around the parking lot at the shop as the mechanics tried the bike.

I will post some photos of my Tarmac with the new wheels once they get built up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## huge_vanilla (Oct 11, 2007)

*Good luck with the Edge Rims.*

I didn't know they made clinchers yet.
Post some picts if you have a chance.

I have a set of Edge 68mm tubulars as my cross race wheels.
My Edge rims are extremely nice. Same weight as my zipp 404 wheels.
The construction looks to be very high quality.
They look real fast with the deep rims and decals.

My experience with carbon rims, is that they all are more grabby than aluminum.
Even with the carbon specific pads.

I've been eyeing a few sets of Roval Rapide carbons on ebay.
They seem to be going for about $520-$600 depending on use and extras (tires, skewers, bags, etc.)
Pretty good deals considering there retail price.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

huge_vanilla said:


> I didn't know they made clinchers yet.
> Post some picts if you have a chance.
> 
> I have a set of Edge 68mm tubulars as my cross race wheels.
> ...



Not many folks running Edge rims at the moment as far as I know--you race for Vanilla? As for the clinchers, they are due out in about a month. I've seen some of the Rovals going in that range on Ebay although I think those are last year's models not the SL IIs which are lighter than last year's model. Pretty hit and miss I think--I sold a set of the SLs last year (off an S-Works Roubaix SL) for $950 and they had some miles on them. Its all about the timing.


----------



## huge_vanilla (Oct 11, 2007)

*you are correct.*

They are last years. 
I do race for Vanilla.
I may have to look into getting some Edge carbon clinchers.
Thanks for the lead.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Talk to Molly...*



huge_vanilla said:


> They are last years.
> I do race for Vanilla.
> I may have to look into getting some Edge carbon clinchers.
> Thanks for the lead.


I'm guessing you aren't Molly (maybe you are?) based on your question. There was supposed to be a set of the clinchers shipped to her (via our shop) during Nationals last weekend--I don't know if they got here or anything about them, just that they were "supposed" to be coming. So, I think she has a set. Either way, talk to Jake at Edge, he will have the info on the clinchers. Good luck getting a set, lots of buzz/talk about them. Then again, you managed to score a Vanilla frame so you are used to getting stuff that is hard to come by--please let me know if you have any ideas on that front--5 year wait is to long for me.


----------



## huge_vanilla (Oct 11, 2007)

*no not molly*



bdaviskc said:


> I'm guessing you aren't Molly (maybe you are?) based on your question. There was supposed to be a set of the clinchers shipped to her (via our shop) during Nationals last weekend--I don't know if they got here or anything about them, just that they were "supposed" to be coming. So, I think she has a set. Either way, talk to Jake at Edge, he will have the info on the clinchers. Good luck getting a set, lots of buzz/talk about them. Then again, you managed to score a Vanilla frame so you are used to getting stuff that is hard to come by--please let me know if you have any ideas on that front--5 year wait is to long for me.


She's my teammate.

The only way I know of getting a Vanilla quicky is the Speedvagen option.
Sacha (and Mike Desalvo) made 25 or so cross bikes for this past race season.

He is talking about doing a run of road bikes for delivery in June I think.
They are custom geometry with a few color choices, no tubing choices.
The tubing is high end mix of steel tubing.
The seat post is intergrated, like the cross bikes.
If you're interested I'd give him a call for more info ASAP.
I think they are closing the ordering soon, and list is going to be short.

kevin


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

huge_vanilla said:


> She's my teammate.
> 
> The only way I know of getting a Vanilla quicky is the Speedvagen option.
> Sacha (and Mike Desalvo) made 25 or so cross bikes for this past race season.
> ...


Yeah--I emailed Sacha on Monday asking about getting in on the order. Haven't heard back from him--phone call better way to catch him? Just call the shop? I figure he's to busy to answer the phone.....Good luck with the rims, I'll post some photos once I get my wheels built up.


----------



## huge_vanilla (Oct 11, 2007)

*Calling is best.*

Call the shop. Sacha has a few employees.
So between them most calls get answered.
If not then try back later.

You can also email Scott, Sacha's #2, at
[email protected].


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Thanks!*



huge_vanilla said:


> Call the shop. Sacha has a few employees.
> So between them most calls get answered.
> If not then try back later.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Will do!


----------

